# Critical algea problem



## Wampa (Feb 6, 2006)

Sorry for this topic but I am despairing.
I have new aquarium 4 months old. In the beginning I have some problems with algea but I solve this problem. I have some SAE and ancistrus and with simple algea I have no problem. But now I have big problem with algea on photos.
My aquarium
Volume: 280 litres
Lightning: total 4x39 W, 5 hours 2x39 W and next 5 hours 4x39W
Filtration: External TetraTEX EX 700 700 l/hour
Water chemistry:
kH 12
pH 7,2-7,4
NO2 0,3 mg/l
NO3 5 mg/l
P 0 mg/l
Fe 0,3 mg/l
Temperature nowdays in summer 28-30 C

PMDD 5 ml every day.
7 days ago I start CO2 system from pressure bottle. I dont know how much bubbles per second going. I use only simple airstone.

This algea grow 5 cm per day. I dont know how stop it. Please try some advice.

Thanks very much.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Get into the tank and manually remove as much algae as you possibly can. Vaccuum the gravel wherever possible. I would suggest doing this with a major water change (60-70%).

Three things from your post jump out. First is you have no phosphate. Second your nitrates are 5ppm, which is rather low. Third is that you have measurable nitrites.

The nitrites should not be measurable in an established tank. Have you recently changed filters or done anything which might have affected the resident bacterial colony of your filter?

Fertilization should be a complete regimen. You need to be adding nitrates, phosphates, potassium and micro nutrients. Your nitrates at 5ppm are too low. Your phosphates are at zero. You don't mention dosing potassium. Nitrate levels should be in the 10-20ppm range, phosphates 1-3ppm, potassium 10-20ppm. Also don't forget the micro nutrients which can be provided by products such as Flourish, or CSM+B type mixes. Check out the sticky here for a good rough dosing guide for your tank. Start with a regular fert regimen and stick with it. Consistency is very important.

Regarding your CO2 injection, you need to have a way to quantitate either visually or some other way how much you're putting in there. A good estimate is to measure the pH of your tanks water after it has been sitting out in the room for 24 hours. Then strive for a pH one unit lower than the measured water for your tank. If all you have is an airstone, place the airstone such that the bubbles will rise towards the outflow of your filter. On a tank your size, you might also consider building a simple reactor like here to place it in line with your filter's outflow.

Judging by your pics you have a long road ahead of you, but rest assured, it can be done. Good luck!


----------



## Wampa (Feb 6, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your advices. I will talk you how I fare me.


----------



## Wampa (Feb 6, 2006)

*Staghorn Algae*

After 5 months I have aquarium without staghorn algae. Thank for your advices. Visit my article about my fight with this algae. Aquarium fish and plants: Staghorn Algae


----------

